# Are you guys still getting reserved blocks for logistics?



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

No reserved blocks for me for 3 weeks and counting.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I got a few last few days


----------



## STL-Flex (Oct 9, 2017)

First week I had 1, 2nd week 2, last week 1, 0 so far this week.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

Was getting 2 to 3 a week when at DLA5. Since transferring to DLA7 a few weeks back, nothing.


----------



## MikeUberTYL (Oct 3, 2016)

been getting them steady for UTX4; got one tomorrow afternoon right as rush hour hits in Dallas.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

2 a week, 3 hour blocks at DLA5


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

According to my inbox my last reserved block was offered on Sept. 12th.


----------



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

I’ve been doing Flex since July and this week was the first one that I didn’t get a reserved block for.


----------



## STL-Flex (Oct 9, 2017)

RickCMC said:


> I've been doing Flex since July and this week was the first one that I didn't get a reserved block for.


Dang. Do you know when blocks are released for the AM? I have heard 10, 10:30 or 11:30 PM. I am assuming it's different with each market.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

STL-Flex said:


> Dang. Do you know when blocks are released for the AM? I have heard 10, 10:30 or 11:30 PM. I am assuming it's different with each market.


It's different every week, sometimes with multiple offers over multiple days. Now that I have a special alert for incoming emails, I don't miss the reserved blocks anymore. Check your email and see if there are messages from Amazon about offers. You only have a couple of hours to accept once they send the email, so it's possible you've been missing them like I did for a month...


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Last time I got a reserve offer was September 2.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hope I get some tomorrow but I doubt it.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

This past Friday I got 3 reserve blocks for DDA1 Farmers Branch...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I get them every week. Large vehicle 5 hr blocks.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Here's hoping we start getting reserved blocks again at DLA5. Since things are picking up I'm thinking maybe they will start sending them again.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Still nothing for me for over a month...


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Finally got one this morning.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Saw a 3hr for Rosemead for next saturday, Um no.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I got 2 reserved blocks for this week Wednesday & Friday 3hr shift for DDA1 this past Saturday...


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I just received two for this week. But both are 3.5 hour. At least I got reserved though


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I also received two for this week. Both are 4 hour. Through Reserve this morning


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm still getting lots of reserved here as well -- but for warehouses that I refuse to drive to for work.


----------

